# the order of things...stained trim



## Selivus (Feb 20, 2010)

hi everyone, longtime reader, first time poster here. My father and i are remodeling the foyer in my home and i had some questions that i hoped some of you may be able to help me with. We have removed all wallpaper, pulled all trim and have floated the walls at this point. Regarding the trim, should i texture my walls first, then install, or do i install and then tape off and then texture my walls? I ask only because we are placing stained wood trim in and i know that you cannot caulk the edges. Also what do you guys think in regards to staining prior to install or once it is on the wall. Thanks in advance to anyone willing to give us a little direction. :smile:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would stain...install...then texture. I don`t know how thick the texturing will be...but , I think the trim should be installed on the flattest surface possible. Top coat the trim...then mask when dry for texturing. Some texturing can be performed wile masking the trim with a wide straight edge ( flat thin sheet metal) hope this helps Rick


----------



## Selivus (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Rick, that helps a lot. We've installed trim before just never stained, thanks for the guidance.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

You can caulk the base even if it's being stained. You tape off the base, run caulk along the edge and paint to it. It's a much better look than not caulked. And installing before isn't absolutely necessary, but like pianoman said it depends on the thickness of the texture.


----------

